# Crayfish babies



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, while cleaning out my 10g crayfish tank, I moved her cave, and BAMN like 50 1/4 inch crayfish came out. So this struck me as weird as this one was separated from the other crays when I had them, but I got rid of them over 2 months ago, so how did this happen, it must be at least 4 months since this one was last in a tank with other crays. Are they asexual?? Everything I found online said there needs to be a male / female in order to fertilized eggs.

Also now there this big, do I start feeding them brine shrimp or pellets ???


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

yes Marbled Crayfish are asexual. I have 3 in a 10gallon, and they also just had babies. TONS!!!


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

You probably have a marble cray bud.


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya, hes a marble oh rite. Should I separate him from the babies so he doesn't eat them?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Marbled Crays apparently dont eat their babies. Its the Electric Blue Crays that do..


----------

